# need new tires



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

What do you guys think are the best tires for the sentra spec v? What kind of tires do you guys have? Where did you get them?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Toyo T1-S Proxes http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/toyo/


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i wnat some of those toyos


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

the t1-s are the best if you're gonna use them for spring, summer, and the very beginning of fall only. if you use your spec-v for winter then don't go with them, unless you use snows or winter wheels for the winter. but without a doubt, the t1-s are the best.


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

try some kumhos-affordable, sticky, looks good too, check out tirerack
$117 for continental CONTISPORT
$111 FOR PIRELLI P7000
$115 FOR KUMHO ECSTA MX
$84 FOR KUMHO SUPRA 712 (WR RATED THO) SAME TREAD AS ECSTA


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yoko avs es-100
falken fk-451


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

i heard goodyear eagle f1's r good, i dunno for sure tho  i still have stock conti's


----------



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

im not big on the stock tires they dont grip enough i was thinking about the es 100's thanks


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Don't buy Nitto's they suck!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I heard the BF goodrich g-force ta tdw2's were good, they grip well and have as good of tread life as it gets... I dont have these, nor do I know anybody with them though, I only know what I have read.... I'm sure other people here would know more about them if they know somebody with them.



BF Goodrich G-Force T/A KDW-2


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

www.tirerack.com

Kumho 712's for under 100 bucks... I'm talking 18" too.
Great prices Kumho MX's are the best tire for under 140 bucks.
If you have money get the Toyo's, or Parada spec3's


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

I got Yokohama AVS ES100's i only have about 1000 miles on it, but let me tell you, they rock. the car just feels so much smoother on the highway and during cruise, and it feels like its gained alot more lateral grip also, but by far, the wet traction is was sold me, twice as good as the Stock Conti's


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Can you guys give me the prices paid for the Toyo T1-S's and the Yokohama AVS ES100's? I've got a little over 20k of hard use on the Conti's and it's about time to upgrade. Good post Specv1331.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i got my Yokos for around 450 for all four, discount tire co, thats with trade in for my old conti's, but they run for about $120 each normally


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

here's what you do, go to www.onlinetires.com and get a quote for their price for all 4 and print it out. Then go to discount tire and ask them if they can beat it. I did that and they dropped their price from 570 installed to 470 installed for all 4 and no trade in.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got a buddy with g-force ta kdw2's, and they are excellent, incredible grip, and they dont put off that much noise either, i love em. he highly recomends them, but they are pricey. IMO




> I heard the BF goodrich g-force ta tdw2's were good, they grip well and have as good of tread life as it gets... I dont have these, nor do I know anybody with them though, I only know what I have read.... I'm sure other people here would know more about them if they know somebody with them.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'm going to go with the Toyos. The best price I can find is $650 mount and balanced for the set. Has anyone else found a better price and if so, where?


----------



## oki_boy (Sep 20, 2003)

falken azenis 225 series (if your looking for something extremely sticky and wide). and dont listen to all the sucker that are going to say "you'll only get 10k miles with em", because ive got over 20k and have plenty of tread left

haggle with discount tire, you can get em for like 110 apiece.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

CorNut said:


> *i heard goodyear eagle f1's r good, i dunno for sure tho  i still have stock conti's *


You heard right.. I have them and LOVE them. Grip level increased dramatically. Launches are crazy, braking is insane. I also have nismo front and rear sways, and lower tie bar. But still it handles so much better now. I paid $125 through tirerack.com and i have a friend that works at a shop that installed them for free so i got lucky.

But all in all, I would highly recommend them to others.


----------

